# Vip Clip!!



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys if you use the wideboy with the snapon lid then check this out....no more fussing with plastic or sloppy dripping rollers...just twist the clip, snap on the lid and you're good to go for the next day!!


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

My only complaint about the Wooster buckets was overnight storage. You either submerged the roller frame and had to deal with that the next day or like you said...plastic wrapped. 

That little thing may be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks!! It's something I cooked up....will be giving out free samples in return for feedback


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I see you have this posted all over the place here. It looks like a great product for keeping the roller fresh.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, we use them every day but it is a considerable investment to get the product to market so I will have just 100 units made and give them away for honest feedback....


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

The challenge here was to make the clip thin enough so the lid fits air tight and still hold a fully loaded roller that weighs almost four pounds....I also developed a tool which fits in a roller spinner that will spin out both whizz and mini rollers....but that tool will cost 2K just to produce 25 sample parts....and I realize these are niche products that only a handful of painters will use....


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

salmangeri said:


> The challenge here was to make the clip thin enough so the lid fits air tight and still hold a fully loaded roller that weighs almost four pounds....I also developed a tool which fits in a roller spinner that will spin out both whizz and mini rollers....but that tool will cost 2K just to produce 25 sample parts....and I realize these are niche products that only a handful of painters will use....


I know a guy here in bc that's made the same spinner tool. It didn't sell very well.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Journeyman, you're right there were two companies that sold a mini spinner and both are defunct :stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a good product. I would probably use a few of them.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd be in for trying or buying a them.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I use that same setup, BUT you are only showing a perfect, clean setup. You are not showing how that liner looks at the end of the day. The problem I have with any type of bucket system that is left overnight, the paint will start to dry even sealed with the lid or plastic. So it is worthless to start with the same liner, having small bits of paint on your wall. The other issue I have had, is these newer low voc paints seperate very quickly. It is difficult to mix them up again in the bucket and not have streaking at the get go. I like that little tool for short breaks, like taking lunch and not having to dunk the roller or wrap it, but I never leave paint overnight for the above reasons.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike,

Those are valid points but we have been using the liners with the wooster buckets
for over 10 years. The problem happens when contractors take a break without covering the bucket....as long as the grid portion is being refreshed with paint it will not booger upl The snap on lid really does work. Especially with the new clear lids you can see the moisture building up on the inside of the lid. This keeps the paint wet overnight. The clip is thin enough to allow the lid to snap on without letting air in.....But if you prefer to change out the liners it only takes less than a minute....:thumbsup:


----------

